# WCG makes WU distribution refinements



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2009)

From our friends over at XS:


> Looks like there has been some refinements made to how WUs are sent out which may help boost our PPD. For all projects except RICE and HPF2 they are now trying to better match hosts across the quorum for each WU. When you get paired with a like machine the claimed credits are typically close together so there should be less adjustment between claimed and granted credits. Here is why that will likely make a difference for team XS ... we have a higher percentage of strong machines than any other team so statistically we get "downward" adjusted more often. This should now happen less often Conversely, machines with less oomph will not have strong machines to pull their grants up. It will take a while (depending on the depth of your cache) to see anything but we may see an overall boost in PPD through no extra effort of our own. I know we are not crunching for the points but it's nice to get a win once in a while


Sounds like this is also going to have a positive impact for TPU with all of the Core 2, Core i5 and Core i7 rigs we are running
XS Thread


----------



## niko084 (Oct 30, 2009)

Good deal...


But...


> I know we are not crunching for the points but it's nice to get a win once in a while



We don't? Pfft, I'm crunching to win!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 30, 2009)

No, we don't.........stats just motivate competitive spirit and camaraderie.....

We crunch for our childrens and grandchildrens futures


----------

